# pond is frozen over??



## Skimboarder_07 (Mar 3, 2005)

I live in Victoria BC we pretty much never get snow or even cold enough for my pond to freeze at all. However this year we're having a bit of a cold snap my pond is only 32 inches deep (because usually cold is nto a problem) the waterfall is still running so there is still moving water but im wondering wether that should be turned off ...or wether or not we should try to break some of that ice up???


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

are there fish in this pond? If so, then yes, you must REMOVE ice, but you cannot break it. The act of breaking it can be as harmful from waht I've heard... no idea if it's true or not as I never broke the rule... I only ever drilled holes with an auger.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Number6 said:


> are there fish in this pond? If so, then yes, you must REMOVE ice, but you cannot break it. The act of breaking it can be as harmful from waht I've heard... no idea if it's true or not as I never broke the rule... I only ever drilled holes with an auger.


Why remove the covering of ice? I live on a 25acre lake that freezes over every winter for 3 straight months or more. Is their a chance of oxygen depleation in a small pond?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Hoosier Tank*
when he says 32" deep "because", I assume man made and likely not fed by streams... 
man made artificial ponds with no source water are highly likely to become a problem if the surface cannot exchange gases.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

If the area at the base of the waterfall isn't frozen over, then I'd leave it running. The waterfall is currently providing the gas exchange ,so turning it off will allow the entire surface to freeze and stop the gas exchange completely. Since the water is below 50F the fishes metabolism is pretty low right now so oxygen levels aren't the big concern, gases from decomposition are. As long as you leave the waterfall running the current at the base of it should keep it ice free and this will allow the harmfull gases to escape. If it does start to freeze up you'll need to melt the Ice aroud it to keep some water circulating *IF* it's likely to stay frozen for a long period. If not then you can turn the waterfall off for a few days without trouble but you'll want to keep it going as mush as possible.

Warmed pond water or dechlorinated tap water is what I used for my pond when I had to make some holes when it froze over. As long as you have some good flow coming from the waterfall, you probably won't have to worry much about it.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

Well without knowing all the details, and based on your normal climate conditions, I doubt your pond is going into a deep freeze. It would have to get awfully cold to freeze below 16" let alone 32 ", and ponds in Vermont don't even freeze below 16". Your wet pets should be fine. I don't run my pump in the winter. As far as the ice I don't break it up. Cold water holds more O2, that combined with the slower winter matabolism. My ponds have a low bio load.


----------



## rainbow (Jul 20, 2007)

Not sure what type of pond you have but breaking ice could definetly rip rubber liner or crack a pond shell. Keep waterfall running for circulation and gas exchange but be sure it doesn't freeze and back up causing a leak and loss of water in your system.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

pick up a trough warmer at your nearest horse tack shop. they are usually cheaper than pond supplies and work great. HTH.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

My pond is only 18 inches deep and has frozen to 8-10 inches deep almost every year. I've found that the pond heaters usually cannot keep a hole open after a few very cold weeks. I have drilled holes in the ice for gas exchange and have never lost a fish in the last 6 years. Maybe I'm the exception, but I think it also depends on how clean your pond was before the cold set in. I would always take out the dead plants and as much gunk as possible before turning my waterfall off.


----------



## Skimboarder_07 (Mar 3, 2005)

thanks for the help anyways BUT seeing as I live in Victoria and were on the water the ice only lasted for 2 weeks and I'm pretty sure that will be the end of it for the year and no fish lost :thumb:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Skimboarder_07 said:


> thanks for the help anyways BUT seeing as I live in Victoria and were on the water the ice only lasted for 2 weeks and I'm pretty sure that will be the end of it for the year and no fish lost :thumb:


If we get any more, I'm blaming you!  Victoria has got NOTHING compared to what we have up island...


----------

